# I can't get true DHCP Address!

## gjz010

Today I Found I can't connect the Internet.I ran ifconfig,and found it got a wrong address.

Here's some output:

ifconfig

enp2s9: .............

inet 169.254.190.16 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255

............

lspci |grep net

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)Last edited by gjz010 on Mon Jun 10, 2013 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

 *gjz010 wrote:*   

> Today I Found I can't connect the Internet.I ran ifconfig,and found it got a wrong address.

 

My condolences. Have you tried to troubleshoot this issue?

----------

## 666threesixes666

jag, don't up your post count.  what is the output of (run as root & pastebin) lspci && lsusb && rc-update

----------

## Jaglover

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> jag, don't up your post count. ... 

 

A thief thinks everyone steals. I merely wanted the OP to do a little homework and learn how to post properly. Don't give them fish, give them fishing pole. This is a good reading. You could read it, too. Your grammar is terrible. I saw your support request regarding VLC and turned away in disgust. 

Regarding the OP issue it may be the cable is damaged or unplugged. I'd run ethtool to see if there is a connection.

----------

## 666threesixes666

your response is akin to rtfm, and knocking the thread off the unanswered post queue jag.  gjz010 is your network in question wired or wireless?  id rather bad grammatical syntax than bad manners.  don't you have a gator to wrestle?

----------

## Jaglover

666threesixes666,

you are in violation of forum rules since the first post you made in this thread. You are not supposed to get personal. This is bad manners. If you think somebody is "upping post count" then you report it to moderators.

This is my final post on this matter. 

“Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.”

― George Carlin

----------

## Ant P.

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> your response is akin to rtfm

 

And your response is to immediately pick a fight with him over a trivial incident and simultaneously report all his posts, flat out lying in the reasons given, and following up by creating a thread with the primary intent of further insulting him while inflating your ego with faux-philosophising. Even if you had made some attempt to address the OP's question, the vast majority of your attempts to "help" people on this board are lazy at best, wildly inaccurate and dangerously misinformative most of the time.

Not the first time you're guilty of this either.

----------

## gjz010

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> your response is akin to rtfm, and knocking the thread off the unanswered post queue jag.  gjz010 is your network in question wired or wireless?  id rather bad grammatical syntax than bad manners.  don't you have a gator to wrestle?

 

wired,and ifconfig and lspci output is in the main thread.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Looks like it's not making a connection as

```
inet 169.254.190.16 netmask 255.255.0.0 broadcast 169.254.255.255
```

is a default when one can't see a dhcp server.

 *Quote:*   

> This address range is due to a built in function of windows called automatic private IP address(APIPA).
> 
> When your computer is configured to get an IP address from a DHCP server, but is unable to find a DHCP server the APIPA service will assign itself a 169.x.x.x IP address, and checks for a DHCP server periodically.

 

It says windows but it works the same in linux, I've had it happen before.

Edit to add:

A simple google of "network 169 range" would have given you what I quoted above along with other material.

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

gjz010, could you additionally post the contents of /etc/conf.d/net and the output of emerge -pv dhcpcd?

----------

## Jaglover

I see our OP chose to edit his initial post, it contains some information now.

My recommendation to check the physical connection apparently got lost in some unwanted noise we had in this thread.

So, is there a reliable network connection on hardware level?

----------

## imaginasys

I see that your are using a new interface name enp2s9 wich should come from a recent version of udev.

Did you upgrade recently to udev>=197 ?

If yes just create a new connexion with that interface in network manager and delete the old one (probably with eth0).

regards,

              BT 

PS:  guys please stop that pissing contest and get to this poor guy problem...  Just my 0,02$.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *imaginasys wrote:*   

>  get to this poor guy problem

 

It helps if the one seeking help does more than start a thread saying "it doesn't work" 

It's hard to diagnose such a request with no info and there have been many of those lately.

And then everyone is supposed to hand hold such a person by asking for info that should have been given in the first place?

The info that he later put into the original post should have been there in the first place

and there should be even more info, IMO. The one asking for help has the duty to at 

least put forth some effort on his own behalf when seeking said help.

----------

## Schnulli

- emerge dhcpcd (client)

- rc-update add dhcpcd default

anf it should work fine  :Wink: 

regards

----------

## Hu

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> - emerge dhcpcd (client)
> 
> - rc-update add dhcpcd default
> 
> anf it should work fine 

 I doubt that, since the OP clearly showed he already has a DHCP client and it is running.  It is not producing the results he wants, however.

----------

## double_crane

maybe the something is wrong with your dhcp server

have you try some other computer,or other OS in your computer ,to see whether they can get a valid IP , if connect to the same net ?

I guess it's not your computer's fault.

----------

